# Time Traveling and the Campsite



## mermaidvivian (Aug 20, 2016)

So earlier today, I made this post about camper cycling, and I understand that once I log in with my mayor, things are set in stone. I'm still curious about how time traveling affects campsites. For example, if I were to do something like this:
*Enter as my mayor on a Sunday, save, and quit
*TT to Tuesday, save, and quit
*TT back to Sunday...
Would the campsite be the same as it was on the first Sunday? Thanks!


----------



## Daydream (Aug 20, 2016)

I really don't think so. It would just be too easy to get a dreamie. Let's say your ultimate dreamie is Flurry, and she camps in your town on August 8th, BUT your town is full... All you'd have to do would be to remember the date Flurry was camping, TT to move someone out, and then TT back to August 8th to get Flurry. 

It'd be kinda cool if we could do this, but that's not how the game mechanics work.


----------



## Fitolink (Aug 21, 2016)

The character wouldn't be the same, or you wouldn't have a camping villager at all. That would happen.


----------



## visibleghost (Aug 21, 2016)

if you time travel backwards (however far you go) the game will think that one day has passed. it will be a different game day from the sunday you had the camper on, so the campsite won't have the same villager in it.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 21, 2016)

No it won't, it's pretty random whether a camper comes or not. As well as tt back however many days is actually going one day forward ^


----------



## PineappleZap (Sep 24, 2019)

What if I changed my 3ds clock instead?


----------



## LadyDestani (Sep 24, 2019)

I don't think it matters whether you change your 3DS clock or the in-game clock. It will still be time traveling and the game remembers what days you have played. Once you leave that day, as in officially log in with an existing character on a different day, there's no going back. The game will always see it as a new day.


----------



## Stella-Io (Sep 26, 2019)

I've had weird experiences with the campsite and TTing. This is basically what I did.
Day 1, 1pm, camper is there, say hi, leave.
TT 2 days ahead. Do nothing. Save and quit.
TT back to day but but an hour ahead so now its 12pm. There was a different camper.

I repeated the process again, always going back by 1 or 2 hours from when I met a camper. Strangely enough this has worked a few separate occasions but only works for 3 campers that day. After meeting 3 campers the trick stops working.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 26, 2019)

The villager wouldn’t be the same, it would be a different one (or not one at all) each and every time. Every time you change the date forwards or backwards in time- animal crossing counts in as forward in time in all circumstances. I hope that this helps  happy game play and good luck getting your dreamers through the campsite! (If that is in fact what you seek to do)


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 26, 2019)

No, unfortunately the villager will be different or there would be none at all. Whenever I time traveled forward then backwards, the camper was either gone or a new one was there. I can't remember if it worked all the time or not, but I'm sure everyone else is right. There would be a new one or there won't be one at all. If you are looking for dreamies in there, I would highly recommend plot resetting instead, as each time you plot reset, the villager would be different. That's what I did everyday to make sure I would get a good camper on the day I had a feeling someone would be in there.


----------

